# Revue Thommen Cricket



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh my, this is simply eye candy. I swear I am almost thinking of moving some nice vintage pieces to secure this. I can't stop drooling, is it just me lol.


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

No, I can assure you that it's not just you. It looks really nice indeed. IF you don't mind me asking, where do you find it? And how much?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Roys a Revue Thommen agent......


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Its gone buy now was 2400USD, all I needed was a few more weeks to syphon the money away from the wife without too much trouble from her lol. She sees bank transactions and credit card transactions for pieces she freaks at me now and I just shrug my shoulders and say sorry it will never happen again honey!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I like that. They do em in steel?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes they do but this one was totally unique in the dial appearance and limited edition thing. me I am still looking for the ideal very specific pre patent Cricket. Lemme see have 6 dealers watching and maybe 8 ebay'rs I know through trades etc, I mean I only have 1 ebay transaction under my belt that shows, anything else has been private there through simple conversation mostly.


----------



## barrie (Jul 5, 2004)

Sorry I know I don't post much.









But I must say I think thats a great looking watch.

One I'd love to own.


----------

